# Stop over last night



## ozzy1955 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi all, been to bonny Scotland for a few days, started homewards yesterday and stopped overnight at The Wayfarer near Stone in Cheshire, had a look at our stop over section and as this was around halfway home thought I'd call in, even tho off the cuff, the staff were very pleasant and asked the deputy manager about the club and the stopover yes no problem came the answer.
We did have a couple of drinks but no meal as we were both was wacked, the carpark is large and to the rear of the pub we parked up in the far corner out of harms way around 4.30pm, by the time our drinks were finished the pub became very busy for food from 6 till around 10.30. 
The pub is very big and the food looked great obviously very popular as it was so busy on a Tuesday night, also a bonus there was no charge for staying there, will def use this one again and would recommend it.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 28, 2017)

Lots of positive reviews on Google which backs up your experience.


----------



## alcam (Sep 28, 2017)

ozzy1955 said:


> Hi all, been to bonny Scotland for a few days, started homewards yesterday and stopped overnight at The Wayfarer near Stone in Cheshire, had a look at our stop over section and as this was around halfway home thought I'd call in, even tho off the cuff, the staff were very pleasant and asked the deputy manager about the club and the stopover yes no problem came the answer.
> We did have a couple of drinks but no meal as we were both was wacked, the carpark is large and to the rear of the pub we parked up in the far corner out of harms way around 4.30pm, by the time our drinks were finished the pub became very busy for food from 6 till around 10.30.
> The pub is very big and the food looked great obviously very popular as it was so busy on a Tuesday night, also a bonus there was no charge for staying there, will def use this one again and would recommend it.



Think it's Staffordshire ?


----------



## harrow (Sep 28, 2017)

alcam said:


> Think it's Staffordshire ?



Ask a telephone engineer about _grab a granny night_ and what the _local lady's called bonk a buzby_

:lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## alcam (Sep 28, 2017)

harrow said:


> Ask a telephone engineer about _grab a granny night_ and what the _local lady's called bonk a buzby_
> 
> :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


Yes Tuesdays and Thursdays . Met a lot of women there , can't remember any ladies


----------

